# Will a Kevlar sleeve protect againt chainsaw?



## NebClimber (Jun 29, 2004)

After my accident last year I am extremely paranoid about bouncing another chainsaw into my wrist. Once is enough.

Out of an abundance of caution, I purchased a Kevlar sleeve to wear on the job. The sleeve is made to protect workers from cutting themselves - but probably only those who work with knives.

Any guess as whether something like this would provide protection against a chiansaw?


Steven


----------



## glens (Jun 29, 2004)

You must be pretty limber to allow the bar near your wrist while holding the saw in the approved manner!&nbsp; I don't have an answer to your question, per se, but some thoughts want to spew forth.&nbsp; The Kevlar might just allow you enough early warning / reaction time, but it also might snag a tooth and draw you right into harms way when it might otherwise have been merely a close call.

Which thread did you discuss the mishap in at the time?

Glen


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 29, 2004)

Dang Steven, you need to get outta that mindset. Do you need this because it will help you work through your injury? If so, slap that sucker on.
Or, do you want this because you're felling squirrley about operating a saw? It that's the case, you need to go back to your roots... sorta.
Move more slowly, and be more aware. Don't one-hand until you are a thousand days older. Don't let this mistake spook you, the saw is just a tool.
Operate the saw, don't let the saw operate you.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jun 29, 2004)

Ummmmm, i think ballistic nylon/kevlar is a strategy for clogging a chainsaw to offer some protection to wearer...... not sure about a single layer like a kevlar knife protection in culinary and machinery; or around heat.

Better not let Mike see this thread!


----------



## rumination (Jun 29, 2004)

I believe that chainsaw chaps do use kevlar, although it may be some other ballistic fiber. Inside the chaps are several layers of loosely woven thin kevlar (or other ballistic fiber) textile. When the running chain contacts this textile it sucks up wads of the long thin fibers and draws them into the saw where they jam the sprocket and prevent the chain from spinning. I know this because I have nicked my chaps before (last cut syndrome!). Depending on how fast the saw is running it can take a fraction of a second for this to occur. If you are using a really strong saw and bear down really hard on a pair of chaps you will cut right through them without a problem.

So, I think that the type of kevlar protection that is provided for meat cutters would not provide you with the protection that chainsaw chaps, and other chainsaw protective gear, are designed to give you.

I agree with Rocky and Butch. When a mistake like this is made what is needed is a greater level of awareness and concentration on the part of the operater, and not necessarily more PPE. When I nicked my chaps it was really minor, the saw probably would have barely scratched me, but it did freak me out. Instead of putting two layers of chaps on, though, I learned a lesson and altered my technique...and my lesson was: don't use a big saw with a long bar, to cut really small trees in really thick brush at the end of a long tiring day!


----------



## Ruger14 (Jun 29, 2004)

*Kevlar sleeves*

if these are the type im thinking of, (yellow 2 layers) i use them welding. keeps flash burn and spatter off of my arms. but unfortunately i dont think these would do much good against chainsaw kickback. i think they are too tight to the skin. JMO.
B


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jun 29, 2004)

Kevlar fiber is used as protection in some brands of clothing. There are other fibers too.

From what I have gathered, there are two camps for building protection. One is to use a fiber that is tough and slows the chain down by making the teeth work hard to cut the fibers. The other camp uses a stringy fiber to clog the teeth and clutch sproket. Without independent testing it would be hard for us end-users to tell which would work better. Seems like the choice might come down to which fiber is used in the most comfortable [and stylish  ] get-up. 

Nothing wrong with adding some body armor if that's what it takes to ease you back into confident climbing. It has to be humbling to stand up in front of this crowd and admit that your tank of Bravado is less than overflowing. Good for you!

There are companies that make more complete body protection. From what I've seen you need to look for it outside the US. Pro-climber in Wales handles some nice gear. I'll bet our good buddies to the north can turn you onto some gear too.

Tom


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tom Dunlap _
> *There are companies that make more complete body protection. *



 

That's good to know!


----------



## NebClimber (Jun 30, 2004)

Granted, following my injury two-hand operation is now mandatory practice for me, but I severed about everything that could be severed in my wrist. If a spot of Kevlar can prevent this from happening again, I'll wear it, overkill or not.

Steven


----------



## highpoint-utd (Jun 30, 2004)

i am almost one hundred per cent sure that both stihl and oregon make chainsaw protective sleeves this maybe a european thing though ,check out a few english chainsaw equipment suppliers.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jul 2, 2004)

sip make em


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jul 2, 2004)

take a look on here www.terratree.co.uk under chainsaw protective clothing


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLACOSTA _
> *sip make em *



I once worked with a climber that would cut the top off of an old pair of boots, and then wear em on his forearms.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jul 2, 2004)

personaly i think its a mental thing i agree with the advice in your post..!!!..but if it take arm gaurds go for it i say


----------



## Jumper (Jul 2, 2004)

I worked with a climber Tuesday that had fashioned a lower arm protector out of an old pair of chainsaw pants. Seemed to work for him.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Jul 4, 2004)

When I worked for Asplundh, we had a guy cut up his wrist pretty bad and then try and sue Asplundh. After that the GF had a local company make up some wrist guards that have the same materiel in them as the chaps. I dont know who made them, but it was a local purchase. I can look into it for ya if ya want

Kenn


----------



## wiley_p (Jul 4, 2004)

if you are in a tree and need forearm protection, then why stop there? Get a Kevlar hockey mask, chest protector etc. There is also the idea of learning to run a saw in a safe and productive manner, much cheaper and not as bulky.


----------



## NebClimber (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks for all the info everyone.

Looks like there is a company in the UK that can help me out.

Steven


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jul 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NebClimber _
> *Thanks for all the info everyone.
> 
> Looks like there is a company in the UK that can help me out.
> ...


----------

